# Season Pass - only one channel



## fire_horse (Jan 10, 2006)

I would LOVE it if, in the season pass screen, I could say, I only want the Season Pass to record on one specific channel. Example - the Simpsons. I would love it if I could say only record the Simpsons on Fox, and only on Sundays. There are too many channels that carry Simpsons reruns from the last 10 years or so, so a season pass just doesn't work. I haven't recorded Simpsons shows from 2005 that are on other channels, so they will be recorded on season passes as they are structured today, because I haven't recorded them in the past 30 days.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

Season Passes are already channel specific - are you sure you're not talking about a Wishlist?


----------



## PacinoScar (Nov 2, 2010)

it could be a wishlist thing or the tivo suggestion recordings


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Or looking at the upcoming episodes and not realizing that it shows more than the episodes that will record. (Upcoming Episodes shows all episodes on all channels, but only those with marks next to them will record.*)

*Note: suggestions don't show up on this list, so potentially some unmarked episodes could still show up as suggestions.


----------

